# Snow tonight!



## 96powerstroke (Oct 14, 2008)

first flakes of the season might fly up here on the north shore! ill post some pics later of my truck and hopefully the snow.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey neighbor. I'll be glued to the tv/window waiting for the offshore low to start building up our totals.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

im so ready i got about 10 more driveways in the last two day i hope its more than 3 inches


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm really hoping you guys get some snow... Send some down southeastern Mass would ya!


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

Looks like we are to get some here in Western Ma. also. They are slowely down grading this the totals as of now 1 to 3 inches.:crying: I hope they we get at least two, i have to go out for two inches in all my commercial lots. At least I will get sanding and salting in either way!payup

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWERS
TORO SINGLE STAGE BLOWERS


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BM'S PLOWING;664252 said:


> Looks like we are to get some here in Western Ma. also. They are slowely down grading this the totals as of now 1 to 3 inches.:crying: I hope they we get at least two, i have to go out for two inches in all my commercial lots. At least I will get sanding and salting in either way!payup


Its supposed to be so cold on sunday and monday I might go push it if we get anything.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im gonna push my 6 driveways i think if we get something as it stands now theres no way the town is calling me in


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

im in ct around newhaven and im going to be extrymly pissed if it dosent snow


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

we have been out 4 times in the last week, with snow predicted for Sun night Mon morn and then a big one on Tues.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

SHOW OFF..... lol


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

From Greater boston here, finally have plow all set! waiting on snow Just checked my weather service, and it looks like it will be here in the AM round 7 or 8.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm gonna make some phone calls and see if people want me to go out since its gonna stay cold. I know atleast one person wants me to.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its going to be cold but sunny and then wednesday 51 and rainy so im gonna do what like chris is and call my customers since the town is just going to salt unless we get more than expected


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

It will atleast be good rpactice since I've never plowed before lol. i got my truck all ready and loaded up with sand and my hand spreader so i'll atleast sand the steep drives.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i put my plow on not going to bother with anything else unless it really starts coming down since most likely its all going to just come off tomorrow afternoon anyways


----------

